# Nginx poor performance on FreeBSD 9-STABLE



## einthusan (Jun 5, 2012)

I am getting out of the box performance for static files as 30 req/sec. This is extremely low. Disk activity and processor are 99% idle. Is this because of ZFS or what can it be?


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 5, 2012)

einthusan said:
			
		

> I am getting out of the box performance for static files as 30 req/sec. This is extremely low. Disk activity and processor are 99% idle. Is this because of ZFS or what can it be?



It can be anything, from DoS attac*k* in your network to broken hardware. I would check network first.

You need to provide more info, to get a serious response.


----------



## einthusan (Jun 5, 2012)

graudeejs said:
			
		

> It can be anything, from DoS attack in your network to broken hardware. I would check network first.
> 
> You need to provide more info, to get serious response.



Oh, I should mention that I am able to use nginx for video streaming with over 100 concurrent connections and throughput of over 50 MB/s. So *I* know it's not a disk I/O, processor, or network issue. Do you think it*'*s the client machine from where I am running apachebench?


----------

